# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  You will always remain in my Heart.......

## unexpected

You will always remain in my Heart


Night and day,
My mind never strays,
Thoughts of you cloud my mind,
Memories replay, time after time.

The times we shared,
And how much you cared,
I will never forget.
Those times, I do not regret.

Just wanted you to know,
Although I never let it show.
You will always remain in my heart,
And you are in my thoughts
even though we are apart.

----------


## paki_gurl

:applaud;   :Embarrassment: uts;

----------


## waffa

nice

----------


## RAHEN

bahut khoobsurat theme hai is poem ka- i liked it


Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## kkr

thansk sssssssssss

----------


## kkr

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqaaaaaaaaaa  aaqqqqqqqqqqqqq

----------


## unexpected

> :applaud;  uts;


thnx sis :givefl;

----------


## unexpected

> nice


thnx bro :givefl;  :P

----------


## unexpected

> bahut khoobsurat theme hai is poem ka- i liked it
> 
> 
> Thanks 4 sharing


u r always welcome sis :hug1:  :givefl;

----------


## unexpected

> thansk sssssssssss


u r welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Good one Huma  :Smile:  




> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqaaaaaaaaaa  aaqqqqqqqqqqqqq


n Kkr try posting something nice next time  :Smile:

----------


## unexpected

thnx aapi

----------

